# Sharks in the surf?



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it too soon for blacktip and bulls in the surf? I have some new gear and would like to try it out


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

You may run into one, but I usually do not catch either consistently until later in the spring/ early summer. Can't hurt to give it a try though!


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

That's what I figured, thanks!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Caught 6 blacktips in the 5-6ft range this weekend down PINS so go for it


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

that magic 78 degree water temperature is a fairly good template to go off of.

having said that i know of one small female bull and a 6 ft spinner being caught in galveston within the past week. 

good luck


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Balcktips will show up in the surf with the seaweed around the first of May on the upper coast. Bulls and sandbars will show up around the the first of April or full moon in April on the upper coast. Further south you are, the earlier they come in. 

there is no special temps, as sandbars and bulls both can be found in mid 60 degree water temps. We were sharked out nearshore last weekend in 65 degree water by blacktips and sandbars.


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok thanks guys I'll be out there soon to find out for myself, what are yall using for bait? And how are you rigging the bait?


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I wade and cast more than I paddle, so I tend to use smaller baits than the strictly yak guys. I'll typically use what I catch... mostly whiting and jack early in the season, then move to ladyfish or ray later in the summer as those baits become more common in the surf. I've also heard of a few caught on sheepshead recently. For me, the fresher bait the better. Standard "fish finder" type rig.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree that sandbars are definitely found in sooner in the season than the other species. I will say that I have personally experienced many longline sets in tx, la, and al that literally 1 degree C difference makes the difference between 1 shark on a 100 hook set and 30-60 sharks on a 100 hook set.


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

We caught 4 smaller/medium (under 5') bull sharks this weekend in Cavallo Pass, and a few fine tooths. Spinners were jumping a little further out, but they seem to be there!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Blueshoes said:


> I agree that sandbars are definitely found in sooner in the season than the other species. I will say that I have personally experienced many longline sets in tx, la, and al that literally 1 degree C difference makes the difference between 1 shark on a 100 hook set and 30-60 sharks on a 100 hook set.


Good chance there were other factors that played a part. Sharks in general are not that effected by a few degrees one way or the other. Look at tagging data and you will see huge swings in temps from the same sharks on the same day as they change depths or go in and out of currents like the gulf stream.

There food cares a lot more about temps then the shark does. Match the hatch, when the Big Uglys show up each spring on the upper coast, so do the sharks. Big Ugly spawn by the tides, not the temps. Sheepshead and whitting are also spawning this time of the year. Sharks will target fish that are spawning. A fish with Roe in it is a lot more food for the effort. Areas like PINS will get into the 60s and blacktips are still everywhere. As long as there is a good food source they hang around.



Here Fish said:


> We caught 4 smaller/medium (under 5') bull sharks this weekend in Cavallo Pass, and a few fine tooths. Spinners were jumping a little further out, but they seem to be there!


know what the water temps was? 70 maybe?

Bob Hall pier showing 65 today.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I highly recommend live sheephead this time of year. If you want a big sandbar that is what they are hunting. You need to drop your baits beyond the breakers, maybe 400-500 yards out if you're really serious about a big sandbar.


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

know what the water temps was? 70 maybe?

Bob Hall pier showing 65 today.[/QUOTE]

I do not know the temp, unfortunately. I was not expecting to catch sharks at all, except maybe a sandbar or something like that, but especially did not expect to see bull sharks. Nice surprise none the less. Anyone else see any bulls last week?


----------

